# Fehler von OpenGL



## KeexZDeveoper (30. Jun 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Spiel programmiert was noch nicht ganz fertig ist und auf einmal als ich es starten wollte kam diese Nachricht in der Console als Fehlermeldung und das Spiel stürtze ab.

org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Pixel format not accelerated
 at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.nChoosePixelFormat(Native Method)
 at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.choosePixelFormat(WindowsPeerInfo.java:52)
 at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsDisplay.createWindow(WindowsDisplay.java:252)
 at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.createWindow(Display.java:306)
 at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:848)
 at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:797)
 at main.DisplayOptions.create(DisplayOptions.java:47)
 at main.Main.main(Main.java:43)
 at mainLauncher.GameMain.main(GameMain.java:15)
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.RuntimeException: No OpenGL context found in the current thread.
 at org.lwjgl.opengl.GLContext.getCapabilities(GLContext.java:124)
 at org.lwjgl.opengl.GL20.glCreateShader(GL20.java:219)
 at shader.Shader.loadShader(Shader.java:160)
 at shader.Shader.<init>(Shader.java:41)
 at shader.StaticShader.<init>(StaticShader.java:36)
 at render.MasterRenderer.<init>(MasterRenderer.java:36)
 at main.Main.main(Main.java:49)
 at mainLauncher.GameMain.main(GameMain.java:15)


Weis jemand wie man diesen Fehler beheben kann?
Über eine Antwort würd ich mich riesig freuen.
MFG
Linus


----------



## KeexZDeveoper (1. Jul 2017)

Hallo.
Ich konnte das Problem beheben. An alle die das gleiche Problem hatten. Ihr müsst schauen ob eure Grafikkarte eine Aktualisierung benötigt. Wenn ja dann müsst ihr diese Aktualisieren. Dann hat es bei mir wieder funktioniert.
Hoffe ich konnte euch doch noch helfen.
MFG
Linus


----------

